# Mainboard Temp heiß



## Medix560 (4. September 2017)

*Mainboard Temp heiß*

Hallo ich hätte mal eine kurzw Frage und zwar hab ich mit vor ein paar Tagen ein neues System gekauft und hab es halt mit Prime/OCCT belastet um die Stabilität zu gewährleisten. Da ist mir aufgefallen das die Cpu Temp in Ordnung ist ( 74 Grad ka ob mit Offset oder ohne) aber die System und Mobo Temp scheint bis ins unendliche zu gehen. Hw monitor zeigt mir dort 123 Grad max Temp an und Hw info 106 Grad. Das ist doch eindeutif zu viel oder? Mein Pc läuft aber ganz stabil ohne Probleme. Was mich aber auch verunsichert ist der Fakt dass die Temp vor dem Benchmark niedrig ist also so 50-60 Grad. Handelt es sich um einen Auslesefehler oder muss ich mir wirklich sorgen machen?

Pc:

Ryzeb 7 1700 @ 3.7 Ghz 1.275 V
Msi b350 tomahwak
Be Quiet Pure Rock


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Ryzen 7 auf (günstigem) B350 Board ist nicht wirklich gut....das gleiche hatte PCGH auch im Test festgestellt.
Also nein, es ist kein Auslesefehler. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einem X370 Board greifen ^^


----------



## Medix560 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Ja ok aber was moch noch interessieren würde sind die temps gefährlich für die komponente ?


----------



## Acandri (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Die SpaWas sind je nach Qualität für solche Temperaturen ausgelegt. Natürlich verringern diese hohen Temperaturen die Lebensdauer deutlich.

Wie schon gesagt ist ein B350 Board für einen R7 mit OC sehr Grenzwertig. Schlicht an der falschen Stelle gespart.....

Du kannst versuchen die Spannung für die CPU zu senken oder die Kühlung für die SpaWas zu verbessern.

Wenn du allerdings nur selten die CPU maximal nutz,t werden auch die Temperaturen niedriger ausfallen.


----------



## Cinnayum (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Miss die Temps mal in CPU-lastigen Spielen oder beim (Software) Video-Konvertieren.
Mit Prime quält man seine Hardware nicht. Das ist keine Belastung, die regelmäßig stattfindet. Prime hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

Genauso könnte man sich beim Mining über zu hohe GPU-Temps wundern und dass einem die Karte nach 3 Monaten um die Ohren fliegt.

Bei der Spannungsversorgung sind die Kondensatoren üblicherweise mit 85°C oder 125°C spezifiziert. Gemessen werden durch die Sensoren aber vermutlich irgendwelche Spulen oder Widerstände.
Denen sind hohe Temperaturen ziemlich egal. Die Lebenserwartung der in der Nähe befindlichen Kondensatoren wird aber verringert, wenn es zu heiß wird.

Das Tomahawk hat übrigens nur 4 Spannungsphasen für die CPU, was für einen 8 Kerner sehr grenzwertig ist.
FX-8000er mit solchen Schmalspur-Boards sind regelmäßig ans Drosseln geraten, weil das Board den Strom abgeschnitten hat. Das Forum ist voll von entsprechenden Anfragen, was da los ist.
Ryzen ist zwar etwas sparsamer, dank neuer Fertigung, hat aber mit HT und Wegfall dieses unsäglichen Modul-Designs die dauerhaft höhere Auslastung auf jedem Kern. (Ich meine echte Auslastung der ALUs, nicht das Däumchendrehen, was die FX machen mussten, weil Befehle und / oder Daten noch im Bus hingen.)


----------



## Medix560 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Ok dann werde ich mal überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre auf ein x370 board umzusteige


----------



## 4B11T (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Was ist denn die "Mainboardtemperatur" bei dir? Die meißten Mainboards haben 2 Sensoren, einen am Chipsatz und einen an den Spannungswandlern. Bei meinem MSI Mainboard wird die Spannungswandlertemp als sowas wie "Aux-temp-in" ausgelesen, die Chipsatztemperatur als "Mainboardtemp", wobei auch in Prime beide nie über 60° liegen.

Ich tippe bei deinen 106° auch auf die Spannungswandler, was deutlich zu heiß ist, wenn es dir auf langfristige Haltbarkeit ankommt. Das Tomahawk hat nur 4 echte CPU Phasen (+2 Soc = 6 insgesamt), die beim Ryzen 7 unter Primelast dann wirklich an der Kotzgrenze laufen dürften.


----------



## Medix560 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Im gaming wird eine temp von höchstens 70 angezeigt was denk ich noch ok ist, da ich das system ja nicht jeden tag mit Prime befeuere oder?


----------



## Medix560 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Aber wenn ich zuhause bin schick ich euch mal screenshots. Ich bin halt nur verunsichert ob jetzt wirklich handlungsbedarf besteht oder nicht


----------



## 4B11T (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Nein, es besteht kein akuter Handlungsbedarf. Du musst dir nur im klaren sein, dass:

1. die OC Stabilität nicht sehr gut ist, du also deine CPU wirklich weit übertakten kannst
2. die Lebensdauer des Mainboards leidet, aber auch hier reden wir über Zeiträume, wo die meißte Hardware sowieso längst schon auf dem Schrott gelandet ist


----------



## Medix560 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Ja habe meine Cpu jetzt auf 3.7 Ghz bei 1.275 V gebracht und das lauft auch ohne Probleme, dass reicht mir auch dicke. Ich tausche sowieso alle 3 Jahre meinen kompletten Pc und bis dahin wird es hoffentlich halten.


----------



## HunterChief (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

hi,
mein B350 Tomahawk bestückt mit einem 1600X@Stock gibt im HWINFO64 folgende Temperatur Werte aus, nach bspw. 1 Stunde BF1

- Motherboard    ->max 42 Grad
- CPU                       -> max 78 Grad (entspricht CPU (Tctl) also inklusive dem 20Grad Offset)
- System                 -> max 55 Grad
- AUXTIN2            -> max 22 Grad 
- CPU (PECI)        -> immer 40 Grad

Welcher Wert jetzt für die Spannungswandler steht würde mich auch interessieren ... ich vermute "System".
Das Ganze mit einem low-budget Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler in einem gut durchlüfteten Gehäuse. Ist schon hart, dass dein 8Kerner solche Werte erzeugt.

Gruß


----------



## 4B11T (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Also ich weiß nicht welcher Sensor was ist, wahrscheinlich ist es auch nicht einheitlich über alle MSI Boardserien. Die "AUXTIN2" Temperatur liegt @ stock und prime  bei 50°-53°, mit OC bei 60-63°, geht aber sehr langsam hoch und nach dem beenden von prime wieder seeeeehr langsam runter. "System" Temperatur verhält sich von den Werten her gleich, steigt und fällt aber sehr schnell analog zur CPU Auslastung. Keine Ahnung wo die Sensoren sitzen, ich wüste auch nicht wie so der Chipsatz im Stresstest heißer werden sollte. Vielleicht sind es 2 Sensoren in VRM Nähe? Keine Ahnung, ob der MSI Support das weiß?


----------



## T'PAU (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

Hab zwar kein Ryzen-System, aber bei meinem I7-7700K System (Sig.) hab ich bei den Temps auch einen derben Ausreisser bei "Mainboard". Übrigens kein Einzelfall, andere haben bei diesem Z270-Board die gleichen Werte.
Ich hab's erstmal so hingenommen. Die Kühlkörper auf dem Board bleiben jedenfalls "normal kühl".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush4r (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mainboard Temp heiß*

B350 ist eher was für Ryzen 5. beim Ryzen 7 lieber ein X370 mit guter Spannungsversorgung nehmen! Asus Prime X370 Pro, Asus Crosshair 6 Hero, Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370 Gaming 5 und K7 ( alle andere finger von lassen, auch das K5 ist müll in der hinsicht )

ansonsten gibts da auch noch gute von ASrock und co. MSI z.B. verbaut fast überall das selbe, mal mit dopplern, mal ohne, mal 2 phasen mehr, mal anderes controller oder andere mosfets. im großen und ganzen sind se alles das selbe, nur das Xpower gaming Titanium ist da gänzlich anders ausgestattet ( aber viel zu teuer )

Meine Empfehlung geht ganz klar je nach Budget an das Asus Prime X370 Pro, Asus Crosshair VI Hero, ROG Crosshair VI Extreme, Asus Strix X370-F Gaming, Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 / K7, ASrock  X370 Taichi, ASrock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming, MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon, und alle MSI X370 ( Das B350 Gaming Pro Carbon hat die selbe spannungsversorgung wie alle anderen X370 von MSI, ausgenommen dem Xpower Gaming Titanium

Das sind die Boards mit meiner meinung nach ausreichend dimensionierter spannungsversorgung für Ryzen 7 !

edit: Die ASrock's Killer SLI, Gaming X und Gaming K4 gehen auch noch, bin mir da aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig. die schlechteste spannungsversorgung ist nicht darauf verbaut. 

bei den von mir genannten MSI Boards ist überall das Selbe verbaut wie auf deinem Tomahawk. allerdings haben die genannten im gegensatz zu deinem Gedoppelte CPU Phasen. das kann auch schon viel ausmachen


----------

